# New Baking School in SF



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

I heard a rumor about a new baking school in San Francisco and was wondering if any of you had heard about it. Don't know much, because it was just a rumor(?) and was curious if it's true.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

ChefClay:

just today, i came upon the san francisco baking institute

http://www.sfbi.com/

don't know if this is the place you were talking about, but...


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Yup, that's the one. I found that link a while ago, but still haven't heard any good or bad news about it. How about you?


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Awhile back I ordered a couple of bannetons from them. I was satisfied. However their assortment of items is very limited, their website quiet.


----------



## psycholucy (Mar 13, 2002)

nope, sorry. i came upon them while looking for pastry classes in sf. they seem more oriented towards breads than pastry 
but if i hear anything about them in my research travels, i'll letcha know!


----------



## chefclaycollins (Jul 27, 2002)

Much appreciated!


----------

